# metro atlanta bucks hunting club



## mack8888 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone join this club? What has been ur experience? Was looking into joining, but want to here from others..thks


----------



## mickyu (Nov 5, 2013)

I looked into it. I love the idea. I believe there are a # of properties in the area that just don't get used whether due to bankruptcy or whatever be the case. Their inventory of properties seems a little low right now, but I can see them obtaining more in the future. If you sign up (don't have to pay anything, at least until you decide to hunt) you can see their property list. They're actually working on rights to scout before you hunt too. If you have questions, email Joel from the site and he will get back to you quickly.


----------



## Old Bart (Nov 5, 2013)

My biggest concern is the $50 non-refundable sign up fee. My record is clean, but with only 8 tracts open for hunting it won't take long for the club to be filled up. I think it's a great idea, but hopefully these guys can expand their land leases.


----------



## Mezcalero280cal (Nov 5, 2013)

I started a thread on the " Deer Hunting " section called Metro Atlanta Bucks to see if there are any good reviews on that site but there doesn't seem to be much feedback . Hopefully we'll start to hear something positive soon... Good luck to all.......


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Speaking from Expierence,The Biggest Problem with Hunting in the Atl is when you leave your vehicle,Ive had my window busted out twice and thats parked behind a cable I locked when i pulled in,my truck would probably not been there were it not for the cable..just dont leave anything valuble...just a heads up..


----------



## mack8888 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kinda concerning no one on here hunts with them..there is nothing that explains how many members there is..


----------



## 7dawg9 (Nov 6, 2013)

Do they tell you when the property has been hunted, or when something has been killed off it?


----------



## swwifty (Nov 6, 2013)

Guys, I don't know why everyone is so hard on this organization.

I'm a member, and they are legit. I scouted a property in advance of my hunt coming up, and there was plenty of deer sign.

Other members have been reporting that they have seen deer on the properties while hunting. Members are expected to report a harvest, so it can be tracked how the properties are doing.

I recommend going to the site, and emailing Joel if you have any questions. He is very friendly, and helpful.


----------



## mack8888 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not trying to bash them, just wanted to hear from someone in the club..thks for your input..


----------



## BGA (Nov 6, 2013)

swwifty said:


> Guys, I don't know why everyone is so hard on this organization.
> 
> I'm a member, and they are legit. I scouted a property in advance of my hunt coming up, and there was plenty of deer sign.
> 
> ...



Being that it is a new concept to most people it warrants some skepticism.


----------



## meastt (Nov 7, 2013)

BGA said:


> Being that it is a new concept to most people it warrants some skepticism.



I am a member. I was skkeptical as well. I was put at ease when the communication was done so well with Joel and Sam (the guys that run it). 

Just a heads up, they DO NOT require a social to run your background. If you really think about it $50 to run a backgound for this type of opportunity to hunt seems fair for two reason:

-A. It costs money to run a background and the guys running this site are also running a small club that pays the land owners for the rights to hunt.

B. Its not an easy sell to have land owners agree to total strangers hunting on their land and sometimes 
 very close to thier homes/family. BAckground cleared members help greatly with putting home/land owners at ease.

Its a new idea, its close to home and its priced right. I could hunt 10 times this season and it will still cost me HALF the price of most hunting clubs.

The only property I have been to twice has plenty of sign and is in a pretty spot. 

I am hunting a new property with them in the morning that I heard is good as well.


----------



## Tom Talker (Nov 7, 2013)

meastt said:


> I am a member. I was skkeptical as well. I was put at ease when the communication was done so well with Joel and Sam (the guys that run it).
> 
> Just a heads up, they DO NOT require a social to run your background. If you really think about it $50 to run a backgound for this type of opportunity to hunt seems fair for two reason:
> 
> ...



How do you get in contact with these guys to find out more info. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## meastt (Nov 7, 2013)

Tom Talker said:


> How do you get in contact with these guys to find out more info. Thanks, Jeff



PM sent with info


----------



## the_great_white (Nov 7, 2013)

has anyone killed a deer on one of their properties yet?


----------



## swwifty (Nov 7, 2013)

the_great_white said:


> has anyone killed a deer on one of their properties yet?



I'm not sure yet. I heard last weekend some hunters on one of the properties saw 3 does, but didn't have a shot they could take.


----------



## the_great_white (Nov 7, 2013)

swwifty said:


> I'm not sure yet. I heard last weekend some hunters on one of the properties saw 3 does, but didn't have a shot they could take.



that's all i've heard too....just wasnt sure if i was missing something


----------



## swwifty (Nov 7, 2013)

the_great_white said:


> that's all i've heard too....just wasnt sure if i was missing something



I'm be sure to let everyone know if I get something next weekend on my hunt ;-)


----------



## Scott77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bwmstr1 said:


> Speaking from Expierence,The Biggest Problem with Hunting in the Atl is when you leave your vehicle,Ive had my window busted out twice and thats parked behind a cable I locked when i pulled in,my truck would probably not been there were it not for the cable..just dont leave anything valuble...just a heads up..



I had permission to hunt a Fulton Co property for two years and it was more trouble than it was worth. Had folks walking by and checking out my truck, vehicles slowing down and checking out my truck and one time had two cops stop and check it out - walking around it, etc.... I was worried they were going to have it towed so I took off my orange and waved it at them while yelling to get their attention.   They about crapped their pants when I yelled at them (grabbed their guns and crouched down like they were being shot at). I was about 100 yds away and about 25ft up a tree and had to yell to them that I was hunting and the truck wasn't stolen or abandoned. Needless to say, the hunt was more or less ruined since I only had an hour or so of daylight left. Long story short - if you can find a safe place to park or have someone drop you off and pick you up it will be great. Otherwise you'd better buy a beater of a vehicle, leave nothing inside of it, leave the windows down and put TheClub on it while you hunt.


----------



## Old Bart (Nov 12, 2013)

Scott77 said:


> I had permission to hunt a Fulton Co property for two years and it was more trouble than it was worth. Had folks walking by and checking out my truck, vehicles slowing down and checking out my truck and one time had two cops stop and check it out - walking around it, etc.... I was worried they were going to have it towed so I took off my orange and waved it at them while yelling to get their attention.   They about crapped their pants when I yelled at them (grabbed their guns and crouched down like they were being shot at). I was about 100 yds away and about 25ft up a tree and had to yell to them that I was hunting and the truck wasn't stolen or abandoned. Needless to say, the hunt was more or less ruined since I only had an hour or so of daylight left. Long story short - if you can find a safe place to park or have someone drop you off and pick you up it will be great. Otherwise you'd better buy a beater of a vehicle, leave nothing inside of it, leave the windows down and put TheClub on it while you hunt.



This was my other concern. Too many tweakers these days lookin for easy money.


----------



## Scott77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes sir. The cops yelled back and said they had seen more than one stolen vehicle dumped on that same property and they thought mine was yet another victim. Too much junk to put up with to continue hunting up there. On a related note, while scouting the property I found an old abandoned car, all of the parts seemed to be there but there were trees growing out of it. Probably stolen 30 years ago and parked there. Cool stuff.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 12, 2013)

Scott77 said:


> Yes sir. The cops yelled back and said they had seen more than one stolen vehicle dumped on that same property and they thought mine was yet another victim. Too much junk to put up with to continue hunting up there. On a related note, while scouting the property I found an old abandoned car, all of the parts seemed to be there but there were trees growing out of it. Probably stolen 30 years ago and parked there. Cool stuff.



The key is hunting in those millionaire home subdivisions instead of the hood.LOL


----------



## swwifty (Nov 13, 2013)

What part of fulton county are you guys talking about? Sounds like some of you are trying to hunt downtown Atlanta


----------



## msbowhnter (Nov 13, 2013)

swwifty said:


> I'm be sure to let everyone know if I get something next weekend on my hunt ;-)



Updates, Your hunt. Deer no deer?


----------



## swwifty (Nov 13, 2013)

msbowhnter said:


> Updates, Your hunt. Deer no deer?



Sorry, when I posted that, I meant this up coming weekend.

I'll be hunting this Friday/Saturday at a property, and let you guys know what I see/happens.


----------



## jbjammin (Nov 14, 2013)

Any success?


----------



## swwifty (Nov 14, 2013)

jbjammin said:


> Any success?



I'll let you know after Saturday this weekend


----------



## Scott77 (Nov 18, 2013)

So what's the update on the Metro Atlanta hunt?


----------



## swwifty (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry for the delay on updating you guys on this. I've been crazy busy lately.

I hunted Friday and Saturday this past weekend at the same property. I saw so many deer I lost count. I had a good opportunity to take a 4 or 6 point buck (not sure what he was) but I blew it. My buddy was doing estrus bleats, and I didn't think anything of it. Next thing I know a buck is staring at me across a creek from about 15 yards (We were sitting on the ground at the time). I still had the safety on my rifle on (epic fail), and when I brought the rifle up to shoot him he took off and snorted at me. We spooked a lot of deer to, before sun rise, and in the early afternoon. Chalk it up to learning the property, and I'm a noobie deer hunter. Tons of rubs and scrapes on this property too. Also very well defined deer trails. We had opportunities to take other deer, but a lot of them were young, so we opted not to.

Obviously, this is only one property that MetroAtlantaBucks has, but if this is any indicator of the quality of properties, I'm pumped! I have yet to hunt any other properties.


----------



## hunter84 (Nov 19, 2013)

Was this in fulton county because its bow only, it hink all of the county's around the city of atlanta are bow only.


----------



## swwifty (Nov 19, 2013)

hunter84 said:


> Was this in fulton county because its bow only, it hink all of the county's around the city of atlanta are bow only.



South of highway 92 firearms are allowed.


----------



## hunter84 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh okay,i was reading and everyone was talking about cars being broken into i thought you were in the city limits.


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 30, 2013)

any new updates?


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 30, 2013)

Scott77 said:


> Yes sir. The cops yelled back and said they had seen more than one stolen vehicle dumped on that same property and they thought mine was yet another victim. Too much junk to put up with to continue hunting up there. On a related note, while scouting the property I found an old abandoned car, all of the parts seemed to be there but there were trees growing out of it. Probably stolen 30 years ago and parked there. Cool stuff.



So I take it you are no longer a member, because of all the negatives and hassle you mentioned?
Or are you still a member?


----------



## Huntingposted (Dec 1, 2013)

Shooting 4 are 6 point buck in Fulton county?


----------



## swwifty (Dec 1, 2013)

chrismhaase said:


> any new updates?



I haven't been back, since I last updated this thread.

I'm going again this up coming weekend.

I know a member went back to the same property as me, since I was there, and saw tons of deer.


----------



## swwifty (Dec 1, 2013)

River Rambler said:


> So I take it you are no longer a member, because of all the negatives and hassle you mentioned?
> Or are you still a member?



I don't think he was referring to hunting with this club. I think he was referring to hunting in fulton county in general.


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 1, 2013)

River Rambler said:


> So I take it you are no longer a member, because of all the negatives and hassle you mentioned?
> Or are you still a member?



I dont believe Scott is talking about a metro atlanta bucks property!???? I am a member and have hunted several of the properties. They are all safe and secure. There have been zero negatives for me anyone feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## gatorgetter (Dec 2, 2013)

I am a member of a similar club in Missouri, called Hunting Sports Plus . The difference is its a yearly dues , not a pay by the hunt club. They have thousands of acres all over Mo, Ka, Ia, and Ne. It is internet based reservation system . The also require a harvest report , after your hunt [no size etc just numbers]. I moved here in 08 and had trouble finding some place to hunt. I thought at first there is no way this works like they claim , I was wrong, I now have been a member for 4 years. Fishing and camping are  also included. If anyone is interested in coming to Mo and killing some grain fed deer etc don,t hesitate to PM me..


----------



## specialk (Dec 2, 2013)

swwifty said:


> Sorry for the delay on updating you guys on this. I've been crazy busy lately.
> 
> I hunted Friday and Saturday this past weekend at the same property. I saw so many deer I lost count. I had a good opportunity to take a 4 or 6 point buck (not sure what he was) but I blew it. My buddy was doing estrus bleats, and I didn't think anything of it. Next thing I know a buck is staring at me across a creek from about 15 yards (We were sitting on the ground at the time). I still had the safety on my rifle on (epic fail), and when I brought the rifle up to shoot him he took off and snorted at me. We spooked a lot of deer to, before sun rise, and in the early afternoon. Chalk it up to learning the property, and I'm a noobie deer hunter. Tons of rubs and scrapes on this property too. Also very well defined deer trails. We had opportunities to take other deer, but a lot of them were young, so we opted not to.
> 
> Obviously, this is only one property that MetroAtlantaBucks has, but if this is any indicator of the quality of properties, I'm pumped! I have yet to hunt any other properties.



were you on the creel rd tract?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Still... no one has killed anything.  What would keep the owners from going to a piece of land with no deer and making fake sign?


----------



## swwifty (Dec 11, 2013)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Still... no one has killed anything.  What would keep the owners from going to a piece of land with no deer and making fake sign?



LOL! Are you kidding me? You can't possibly believe this.

I killed a deer at a metroatlantabucks property last weekend.


----------

